# E-training



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

looking for a good book or dvd that will help me e-train my dog. I want one thats going to be good for a first time e-trainer!! I have a couple books, but they don't go into very much depth, and any suggestions would be very helpful!!

Casey


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike Lardy's "E Collar Training" video is excellent but the basic's need to be done thoroughly first. HPW


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, I think the collar i'm getting will have a basic obedience DVD, and we'll work on that first... then I thought of two other sources... the first is the book Tri-Tronics Retriever Training. I think it's like 25 bucks

the other, is a dvd that scheels has playin a lot, i think it was one of the gun dog series... only for e-training only, Walters I believe was the trainer it was built around. I had another of his dvd, and it sucked... didn't answer many questions...

thanks, i'll look into your suggestion!!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Look at the hard bound Tritronics book. It's as detailed as it gets.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Whitehorse- I also live in Fargo and you can borrow my "e-collar conditioning" dvd by mike lardy. It is very in depth and informative about the way you teach OB with pressure before the e-collar so that your dog understands the pressure it is getting while you are doing your CC.

Let me know if you want to borrow it for a while, just be careful with it because I think they nailed me for like $60 for it 

-Brody


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't use the Tri-Tronics book, invest in a good source of training material. Like USAlx50 says, there's a lot of us in the area that would be willing to borrow you some good quality materials. Join the retriever club and come out training! It's only $40 a year and well worth it for the amount of knowledge you'll get from the members.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I would, but my pup doesn't live here, he stays with my parents durin the week. I have looked into it, because as you said, loooots of resources! Thanks for the help guys..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

No offence but that makes it really hard to follow any type of program (training only on the weekends) not saying it can't be done but it will definetly make it more of a challenge to get the basics done right.

It's different if your dog was through basics and was only seeing marks and running blinds 2 days a week, but to start and stop a collar conditioning, and basics program will be tough.

In your position it might not hurt to look into some professional help for a couple of monthes to get the collar conditioned right and then go from there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

He will be with his dog this summer. I think his dog is trained, but not with a shock collar.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

nah,, i'll be workin with him again this summer, just had to go to college, can't afford pro trainers. He's my best bud, and work well together. I don't ask much of him, just bring back some birds, and have some fun

i've hunted my whole life without a dog, so if need be, i can get a bird myself :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

sound good just be carefull with the collar, as said many times befor they are one of the best tools in training but can turn your "best bud" into your "Best Dud" in no time if the conditioning isn't done properly and the corrections are done improperly.

Follow a good program and take your time.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

The Tri Tronics book is one of the best resources for newbie trainers. Check gun dog supply, they have the DVD to accompany the book for (I think) $20.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Chaws said:


> Don't use the Tri-Tronics book, invest in a good source of training material. Like USAlx50 says, there's a lot of us in the area that would be willing to borrow you some good quality materials. Join the retriever club and come out training! It's only $40 a year and well worth it for the amount of knowledge you'll get from the members.


Explain what you don't like about theat book chaws. I'm talking about their big hardbound book.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Guess I haven't ever read the hard bound one so I wasn't passing judgment on that one but I'd assume being their marketed by the same company they'd be fairly alike in method.

If memory serves me correctly isn't the first thing done with the collar to put it on the dog then just work your way up the power scale until you get a reaction?

I could be wrong, it's been a few years since I read the first book.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Chaw's, it's an extremely thorough book and covers every aspect of retriever training. If you see it, look through a copy. I believe you'll be impressed.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd rather spend my hard earned money on proven training methods that incorporate to make the complete retriever like something from Lardy or Carr.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Whitehorse- Did you get a chance to watch it yet? What do you think?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thought it was pretty detailed! I liked how they broke it down to show what to look for, and trained using a dog that has not all ready mastered it like other sources have... i'll call ya later today to get it back to you if your not busy!


----------

